# Will Dogs answer back after Noon?



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

I enjoy using my electronic caller starting out with either a male or female coyote communication call early in the morning . I have had many responses...I haven't had them respond after 11:00 am..is there a reason why they don't speak back after that hour? What has been your experience?


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Doc,

Great question for discussion! I have had the same experience. It begs the further question of whether or not one should even use a howl at mid day. So far, I have not seen evidence that it has hurt me to use a howl all day, but at the same time I rarely if ever get a howl response during midday. I suppose it is possible that my howling has caused a coyote to not come in, and I would not know the difference.

My best guess is that coyotes are not as chatty at this time of day because they are resting, loafing, bedded - whatever you want to call it. Maybe they are simply trying to kick back and get some rest - like when you are drifting off on the couch, and your wife wants to start chatting :lol:

There are times though when coyotes will be on the move all day because of extreme cold, scarce food, or mating urges, and they still don't seem to howl back. This contradicts my above guess that they are too busy resting to howl. I look forward to hearing other's thoughts on this topic.


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

Your suggestion that I might be scareing them off has merit, I must admit I think that is the case...but...I do remember a day when I was showing two other "bow" dog-hunters, my caller (following my hunt) and playing some challange tunes of male dogs...off in the distance a couple of dogs started answering much to our surprise...the time 12:30, the month was early October in the high Sierras of Plumas County, CA. That is the one and only time I have had a response. I think you may also be right about their midday nap...but I have also been told that dogs wake up hungry and spend most of the day ...mad as hell...and looking for something to eat. I do love to strike up conversations with them in the mornings...sometimes I feel like Dr. Doolittle and have had "talking encounters" last more than 30 minutes.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

That is a good question. In my experience , I have had mixed luck getting them to answer back in mid-day,but have had good luck having them come into the howl. Many times they will not answer the howl but come in readily whether it be mid-day , early morning, or evening. I think a lot depends on what type of day it is. On those cloudy cold days ,they seem to be more active all day long. Just because they didn't answer the howl doesn't mean they will not come in. Some of my best success has been right in the middle of the day. Don't be in a hurry to pack up in leave early. Sometimes it takes time . That's why I advocate spending a little more time on stand especially if your in a real good looking spot . Just have a little patience and don't overdue the howling. Just enough to peek their curiossity. In the case they answer and are a long ways off , try to get in there closer and change up, maybe go to a hurt-pup and a lot of times that is the ticket. They'll be in your lap in no time. Just a little food for thought that works for me. Nothings a gaurantee in calling so you have to be a little versatile and try different things. Sometimes they work and sometime you can throw everything at them and nothing works. s :roll: :roll:


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Jerry,

I like your post. Good point about staying longer on a call. Very true that while vocal responses may be less at midday, coyotes more than likely are still coming (quietly), and patience may be the best answer.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

for some reason I havent had any luck at mid-day...my best hunting times have been morning or early evening..either time some answer ...some dont...some show up in 3 mins others over 10...


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks Jerry, good advice on waiting longer for them to come in...I find that is especially true in wide open spaces where the sound carries a longer distance also using the higher pitched calls to "reach out" further in the tundra areas. I am going to take my lunch next time out...LOL


----------



## DogCaller (Feb 19, 2008)

I have had pretty good luck calling during the mid-day hours. I tend not to use my howler as much during the day. A good hard rabbit in distress (with some emotion into it) works best for me. Some of my best calling has been from 12-2. I rarely, but have had coyotes answer me during the day. Most of the time they come in silently though. I'm not sure why they seem interested during the day, maybe looking for a snack to hold them off till night. When they answer during the day, it's mainly when I'm way off any beaten trail, probably where the coyotes feel more comfortable. When I don't start out with a howl, I still usually throw a few in there before I decide to leave my spot. There has been many times that I'll start out with a distress call then 20 minutes later howl and have one stand up within seeing distance and come into the howl. My advice I guess is to throw a mixture into your setups if your not having luck with just a few different calls.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

The latest I have ever had one answer me was at 9 in the morning, but I've called them in at 2 in the afternoon. Like stated earlier, later in the day the seem to come very quietly.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

varmit b gone said:


> The latest I have ever had one answer me was at 9 in the morning, but I've called them in at 2 in the afternoon. Like stated earlier, later in the day the seem to come very quietly.


not saying what your saying is wrong but where I am at they are very vocal (more so then in the morning) in the late afternoon/early evening..I have had them very vocal at 5 or 6 in evening..maybe it depends on the area you live in? I dont know..


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I should clarify here. What I mean by time is early afternoon, more towards 5 or 6 they start to get vocal, sorry for not clarifying.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

varmit b gone said:


> I should clarify here. What I mean by time is early afternoon, more towards 5 or 6 they start to get vocal, sorry for not clarifying.


yep..I will go with ya on that...thanks for clairfying..


----------



## Ken wht (Mar 29, 2008)

I am new at this, and have some questions. Could someone check out the calling them in forum, and help me out?


----------

